
How Google managed to destroy users' trust in one week - harianus
https://blog.simpleanalytics.io/how-google-managed-to-destroy-users-trust-in-one-week
======
0xferruccio
That's what happens when you say that "don't be evil" doesn't represent you
anymore

~~~
harianus
On
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27t_be_evil](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27t_be_evil)

> Following Google's corporate restructuring under the conglomerate Alphabet
> Inc. in October 2015, Alphabet took "Do the right thing" as its motto, also
> forming the opening of its corporate code of conduct. The original motto was
> retained in Google's code of conduct, now a subsidiary of Alphabet. In April
> 2018, the motto was removed from the code of conduct's preface and retained
> in its last sentence.

"Do the right thing" maybe suits them better ;)

